# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Gap above shed sliding door

## pogione

Hi all, the shed I have inherited has a large sliding door at the front (approx 3x3m). 
At the top there is a gap of a few cm, so every time it rains water gets in behind and into the shed. Not to mention the cold air! 
I've been trying to figure out some options to seal it off - any suggestions? 
Most things I have read suggest brushes. 
Thanks

----------


## sol381

Maybe do what they do with cavity sliders.. put like a pelmet either side. have to be either metal or pink primed.

----------


## droog

For a sliding door you just need a flashing that extends down from the wall over the gap, as said above it is the same as a pelmet on cavity sliders or curtains.

----------


## toooldforthis

usually as droog says.
but you might have to reinstall the roof flashing.
here you can see my door flashing before the gable sheeting and roof flashing went on

----------


## John2b

My shed sliding door had 'L' flashing over the track, but a gap between the track and the door similar to yours. I trimmed the back off a salvaged length square gutter to make a pelmet and slipped it over the rail, cutting around the fixing brackets. It works well.

----------


## pogione

Thanks everyone & especially for the pics. I hadn't come across the pelmet idea, that gives me some things to think about...

----------

